# El cambio que esta sufriendo el mundo...



## dayo (Feb 6, 2011)

Buenos dias otra vez.

*El post es DEMASIADO LARGO pero solamente queria decir lo que pienso (si es muy largo me avisan y con gusto lo edito y lo acorto... es en serio)* .

No tengo idea de si este post ya estarà abierto, aunque si estoy seguro que muchas personas en el mundo piensan lo que yo, *asi que no es nada nuevo*, si ya lo abrieron redirijanme al link, pero lo que quiero decir lo quiero expresar con mis propias palabras.

Lo que quiero decirles ahora no es algo por animo de discutir lo que pasa es que quiero expresar  una inspiracion que he tenido estos ultimos dias. 

Como la *tecnologia*,  y la globalizacion misma han cambiado el planeta *¿Quien hubiera pensado hace 50 años que el pueblo hiba en verdad a ser capaz de "tumbar" dictadores*. Es en serio. Obviamente a sucedido pero han sido casos demasiado puntuales, en donde los regimenes ya estaban de por si debiles (claro, es lo que yo pienso). Esto me acabò de venir a la mente porque viendo otro post, iniciado por el señor *Fernandob*, decia que estaba sin internet, y que estaba viendo unas fotos del *Taj Mahal *. 

Busque por internet, y me di cuenta de que lo habia hecho un principe para la muerte de su esposa, eso no importa tanto, sino fuera porque (segun dicen) no permitio que nisiquiera un cumpleaños se celebrara, ni una fiesta, nada en todo el reino (seguro que pasaron meses quisas años, hasta que la gente se acostumbrò) ... Ademas (estoy casi seguro) de que su pueblo estaba muriendose de hambre y *"de una"* me acorde de que estos ultimos dias los pueblos del mundo poco a poco se estan llenando de esperanza y viendo y palpando *que las injusticias del mundo se pueden acabar*. 

Inmaginence la desesperacion del pobre en tunez, cuando se quemo vivo porque no aguantaba el maltrato y el abuso tanto del gobierno como de la policias y quien sabe que mas. De seguro que tambien tenia problemas con su esposa e hijos (lo digo porque de otra forma lo mas seguro es que hubiera pensado en su familia antes de hacer lo que hizo).

De esta forma queda un dictador menos en el mundo (puede que salga otro pero no creo, el mundo esta cambiando), hasta el propio presidente de egipto se lleno de miedo y no quiere reelegirse. La gente dice que el tipo recapacitò pero estoy seguro que es mentira porque cuando comensaron las manifestaciones el gobierno corto internet, los noticieros y todo. *El hombre se lleno de miedo*

Muchos estudios dicen que en verdad somos animales, que se puede manipular y llenar de miedo facilmente a las masas, pero tambien me di cuenta de que las sociedades se pueden llenar de valor.

Sin mas saludos.


----------

